# Irish in Australia-Happy Ending?



## EveS (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm a student journalist from Ireland. My best friend is returning home from Melbourne on Sunday . . . turns out Australia wasn't for her.

Any Irish emigrants out there have trouble adjusting to life in Australia or possibly thinking of returning home?


----------



## mants (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey there,

Im heading to Perth this Friday for a year, hoping we will fit in ok, the weather is getting cooler this time of year so fingers crossed it all works out ok.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Did she tell u y she is returning? Like what she did not like there?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, for some people Australia is not a place for them and they do go back. There were some members of the forum from 2 yrs ago that did go back and did not like Australia. 

However most people on this forum have found it a place thats been good for them. Ultimately a person goes through a few love/hate phases during their first 2 yrs and for most they adjust and some don't and move back.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Melbourne has a high rental demand like most Australian cities. Being Irish your friend had no chance and probably had to slum it out in hostels for the whole period like most Irish do now and many Real Estate agents refuse to let to yougn Irish (a reality in Australia atm)

SNIP many people are canning the idea of migrating here it's just too expensive. A house worth 200k sterling the equivilant is almost a million dollars. If you migrate to Australia you'll drop a class level and many will do menial jobs for the ultra rich Australians. Immigration to Australia is also a money making exercise and some people who are now aware of this simply refuse to hand over the money to this country.

This is the reality of migrating to Australia atm.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Gosh the place is getting to be more like New Zealand every day! That's exactly how I used to feel about it. 

Life has been good to me here BUT I've been here for a good while and came via NZ when it was advantageous to do so. Everyone has a different experience. I'd try out Pomsinoz as well as Britishexpats and see what the people are saying there.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Yes, for some people Australia is not a place for them and they do go back. There were some members of the forum from 2 yrs ago that did go back and did not like Australia.
> 
> However most people on this forum have found it a place thats been good for them. Ultimately a person goes through a few love/hate phases during their first 2 yrs and for most they adjust and some don't and move back.


Couldn't agree more ... in fact I would say it doesn't matter where you go in the world, sooner or later if you don't have immediate family with you when you are down its sometimes very hard to pick yourself up. 

Best advice I can give is to get out and make a good circle of friends and try not to always find yourself comparing what you now have to what you had "back home"

Good luck ... and to all you guys and gals ... welcome to Oz.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Darla.R said:


> Gosh the place is getting to be more like New Zealand every day! That's exactly how I used to feel about it.
> 
> Life has been good to me here BUT I've been here for a good while and came via NZ when it was advantageous to do so. Everyone has a different experience. I'd try out Pomsinoz as well as Britishexpats and see what the people are saying there.


(I'm still in the Middle East for the next 23 days until moving back home to Oz full time) I don't know about most, but I find its far better to associate with a stack of people of all nationalities from all over rather than people from just where I come from, otherwise why make the move to the new country in the first place?


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

Weebie said:


> Melbourne has a high rental demand like most Australian cities. Being Irish your friend had no chance and probably had to slum it out in hostels for the whole period like most Irish do now and many Real Estate agents refuse to let to yougn Irish (a reality in Australia atm)
> 
> SNIP many people are canning the idea of migrating here it's just too expensive. A house worth 200k sterling the equivilant is almost a million dollars. If you migrate to Australia you'll drop a class level and many will do menial jobs for the ultra rich Australians. Immigration to Australia is also a money making exercise and some people who are now aware of this simply refuse to hand over the money to this country.
> 
> This is the reality of migrating to Australia atm.


I have commended before on Weebie's comments about the Irish in Melbourne, but think I need to be more clear on the matter. THE PEOPLE HERE HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THE IRISH - WE HAVE NO PROBLEM GETTING RENTALS AND WE ARE NOT BEING SHUNNED INTO CRAPPY HOSTELS. YOU DONT EVEN LIVE HERE SO *****************************************


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

DannyCoyles said:


> I have commended before on Weebie's comments about the Irish in Melbourne, but think I need to be more clear on the matter. THE PEOPLE HERE HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THE IRISH - WE HAVE NO PROBLEM GETTING RENTALS AND WE ARE NOT BEING SHUNNED INTO CRAPPY HOSTELS. YOU DONT EVEN LIVE HERE SO *****************************************


Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I disagree.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

IF you have a society that basically just gets completely smashed constantly your going to run into problems in that country. Lets not forget that a few Irish boys have been murdered lately in Aus.


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

There is a Facebook group called "Irish Families in Melbourne" that may be of interest to some of you.



Regards



Danny


----------

